# A year ago thread



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

A bit like someones suggestion of a classic threads section, but what about a sticky thread in the off topic section which changes a link daily to a random thread from the same day one year ago? :-/


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I like that


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Or maybe a sticky link to the (?non flame room) thread which had the highest views / replies from this day one year ago?

Couldn't be that hard could it?


----------

